# Frame Material | A1 Premium vs E5



## Mark_TN (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm looking at a Specialized Sequoia and have a question about the differences between the frames used in the different models. The Comp uses E5 from Columbus and the other models use Specialized's A1 Premium.

What's the difference between the two? I've found some information about E5 (the other elements used in making the alloy), but I've not yet found how it compares directly to the other frame material.

Thanks kindly,
Mark


----------

